# Compressed Air Dent Removal



## bofh (Apr 14, 2009)

How spooky is this!






Now that's something I have to try out.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Who wants to go first?


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

where you buy the stuff

Its dry ice or something?


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

deanchilds said:


> Who wants to go first?


tried it myself works ok on a dent as long as there are no creases

you want either "air duster" or pipe freeze spray

computer shops sell air duster and pipe freeze can be had from most plumbing sections of most DIY stores


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

im guesising its just compressed air, my dad buys the stuff from costco and when it comes out its cold, and the can gets freezing. i imagin thats how it removes the dent, get it hot with the hair dryer and then the air will cool it down really fast and get it to pop out?


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I was being sarcastic. Its been on here many times before and has its issues and can cause damage.


----------



## beginner101 (Jan 19, 2010)

i would try it but i have no big dents 

*beginner101*


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive tried it on loads of dents, even non creased ones, dont work imo :lol:

that dent in the video, is one of them you can create when leaning on a panel, which usually pops its self out anyway


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not the compressed air that cools it's the propellent, you can see he holds the can upside down.
G.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Seems a few vids on this, and it appears it does push the dent back out, but there is a grey area over whether or not it leaves marring/damage to the surrounding paintwork. Be great if it doesn't!


----------



## bofh (Apr 14, 2009)

Well there's certainly lots of videos on youtube about it and it does look a little too good to be true. But I'll have a crack at it at some point and report back with any damage to the paint.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i really wouldnt bother, the cans of compressed air are not cheap :lol: may aswell go spend the £ on a pint instead 

and when i tried it, no damage was caused


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Investigated this with my dent guy, luckily got him him to buy the tins required as it was not cheap. No results at all.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Tried it on my last car to remove a small door ding but it didn't do anything.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

tried it, didn't work!


----------

